# new addition to "the TRIBE"



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

smile


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

busting up on a feeders..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

chaca chaca?

watch your pH, i hear this cause reek havoc on pH

check this out



> They also seem to cause sudden drop's in the ph of water they are kept in,not sure if this is because of toxins the fish release but should be watched for,especially in smaller system's.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nice pick up man. i use to want one of thoes but could never find em.

J-Rod


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that's one ugly mofo


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

He looks great. I always love prehistoric looking fish, but this one is just....









Is it a Chaca Chaca catfish?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet! the O's havent bothered him?


----------

